# Invert Crazy



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i was wondering if i was the only person here who loves saltwater inverts more than fish... there is such a variety.....

pic 1 of my blue leg hermit


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

pic 2 arrow crab


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

pic three horseshoe crab


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

pic 4 horseshoe again


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

pic 5 bumble bee snail (whose only purpose in the tank is for looks)


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

last pic is of my chocolate chip starfish......... tell me what you guys think


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

still working on pics of my scarlet reef crab, emerald crab, sally lightfoot crab, and my hawaiian zebra crabs...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE INVERTS..love the arow and chocolate chip starfish..but its time for a water change...lol


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

why do you say its time for a water change?? is it because of that maroon color algae???


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice inverts!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

phensway said:


> why do you say its time for a water change?? is it because of that maroon color algae???
> [snapback]857897[/snapback]​










slime algae


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

not bad


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice inverts you have .. i've been looking around for a horseshe crab.cant find 1


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I love inverts, too bad I can't own a saltwater tank...too much money and dedication required







.


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

JAC said:


> I love inverts, too bad I can't own a saltwater tank...too much money and dedication required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, but they are certainly beautiful.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i actually got that horseshoe crab from my lfs for only 5 bucks!!! same for the arrow crab.... one day when i am out of school, i am goin to have a huge tank for inverts, with a few yellow tangs......


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very unique critters you have.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks for all of the great comments.... i seem to like inverts more becuase they dont create as much ammonia so that way i can keep more of them, and plus they help stablize the ammonia created from my fish.... im on my way this weekend to get a few more exotics, so ill post some more pics then...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

phensway said:


> why do you say its time for a water change?? is it because of that maroon color algae???
> [snapback]857897[/snapback]​


That maroon colored alage is actually a photosynthetic bacteria called Cyano. It thrives in poor water conditions. It can release a toxin that can kill fish/inverts if it gets out of hand. I'd suggest doing at least a 50% water change and sucking out as much cyano as possible because it's a potentially serious problem. I used to have hardcore cyano problems then I slapped a good skimmer on the tank and the cyano pretty much disappeared.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome man...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im the same way
i love the iverts way better than the fish
but you need fish to take up that middle and top half of the tank


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

the pictures of the cyano algae came from my ten gal which has been gone for months now.... i started a 30 gal fowlr tank until im done with school...... i just completed a water change last night and was wondering how often you guys do water changes on saltwater??


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

can i just say you people looing to get a horseshoe crab DONT they have a very short life expectancy because they are sand sifters and need allot of pods to live on plus will drain the life out of your dsb and then will starve to death.

yes they look good and are diffrent but they are a very hard creature to keep god knows how he has 1 alive even with a crushed coral bed how long has he been in there there must be next to no pods left at all if there was that cynyo wouldnt be like it is on the glass.

not a dig but a warning


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

ive actually had that horseshoe for about 6 months, and hasnt grown very much at all..... as for the pods, i havent even noticed...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like that horseshoe guy


----------

